# Caimen with 50 2 Stroke



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I am looking for performance numbers with 50 2 stroke on a Caimen.

what prop size and pitch are you running ?

thanks


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Baystat, did you settle on a prop? I'm also looking for one for the used Caimen with Yam 50 2S I recently purchased. It currently has a PT NREB3R14. I've only ran the boat once with no TM, no TM battery, non-liner hull, std trim tabs, no JP.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Pm sent


----------

